# Arguing with idiots



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I posted a video of one of my dogs working on YouTube. I always love the varied responses, especially from armchair dog trainers. When I'm bored, they're fun to **** with. Here's a nice little exchange from today:
(In the video description, I thank Wayne for working the dog)..
Here is the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJ3C4joVIk for those that want the full context.

PTDG1: "Yep, thanks Wayne, thanks for kicking my dog in the loin. Sure is a tough guy to stand in the suit and twist the dog's neck around, just like "real life", you know "real dogs" where the guy keeps getting bit and just hangs around for awhile beating the dog over the head with boxes. Want to really test him?? Go do the same work with no suit, test﻿ the dog in "real life" and test yourself."

Me: "Aww, I think someone needs a hug!"

PTDG1: "Nah, I'm just a fan of good﻿ dog training not hillbilly crap"

Me: "That's nice. Perhaps that's why you've posted exactly zero videos of your own training. I'm sure it's far too valuable and some of us hillbillies might steal your methods!﻿ What a disaster that would be for you!"

PTDG1: "Why post videos? I train because I enjoy it not because I try and justify my﻿ worth by having other people tell me I'm great,,,,,,,,I already know I'm good. Videos are for graduations and tea parties."

Me: "Well, how awesome for you! Lack of progress leaves you plenty of time to spend on YouTube and lurking on forums, watching people who actually have﻿ things to show. Keep it simple, keyboard trainer, smart move! I, however, need to get back to work."

We've all heard the axiom "never argue with an idiot, they will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience". Sometimes you get a kick out of it, though


----------



## Alan R. Wyatt (Dec 28, 2008)

I try to make it a point to not have a battle of wits with those that are unarmed, but sometimes I just can't help myself!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

you nailed it .... most of those guys would piss their pants catching your dog LMAO ...I do mean literally PISS themselves...


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice dog!
I've always heard good things about Wayne but this is the first video I have seen of him working dogs...real nice work. He makes some convincing ouchie sounds to boot.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

LMAO @ Boker... "Here's your cone"


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Looked good! Nice dog.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Very nice...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good tricks by the decoy to teach the dog to pay attention to him, and to show he is a threat! Had to watch again!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

He's really an awesome dog. The more I work him, the more I seriously question my sanity for selling him. That was his first time EVER seeing that field, that opposition or that decoy (Wayne Dodge). He's an excellent dog, Tim!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> He's really an awesome dog. The more I work him, the more I seriously question my sanity for selling him. That was his first time EVER seeing that field, that opposition or that decoy (Wayne Dodge). He's an excellent dog, Tim!


That's pretty nice for a year and half old dog. Do you still have him or is he sold?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That's pretty nice for a year and half old dog. Do you still have him or is he sold?


Still have him for now. I've had a lot of interest but I'm asking quite a bit for him, because he is such a nice dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is that APPDA ?or training? just curious...


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> is that APPDA ?or training? just curious...


We were down at the APPDA trial and I happened to have Boker with me. This was not in trial though, no. I just liked the environment and asked Wayne to work him while we were there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a junker. Give up, it has to be a dog from Illinois, and they like weak ass dogs there. Notice how he never once went into defense ? All that and he has no mean face. I tell you what, I can give you 200 bucks for him, save him from those loin kicks he didn't give two shits about. 


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What a junker. Give up, it has to be a dog from Illinois, and they like weak ass dogs there. Notice how he never once went into defense ? All that and he has no mean face. I tell you what, I can give you 200 bucks for him, save him from those loin kicks he didn't give two shits about.
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


LOL, Boker is a brother of that dog Sun Tzu you went to buy for me. 
PS thanks for the rubber product.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What a junker. Give up, it has to be a dog from Illinois, and they like weak ass dogs there. Notice how he never once went into defense ? All that and he has no mean face. I tell you what, I can give you 200 bucks for him, save him from those loin kicks he didn't give two shits about.
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'll give ya 250 for him not a dime more....LOL ...... J/K he looked good.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Ooh, you got outbid, Jeff! 
$300? Will anyone take him for $300??


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

275, and Shrimp.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Michael Santana said:


> 275, and Shrimp.


You drive a hard bargain, Santana. How many shrimp are we talking here?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Does it matter?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Michael Santana said:


> Does it matter?


You're right, not really.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You certainly produced some nice dogs in that litter Tim. Have you heard anything about the brother ?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Have you heard anything about the brother ?


One of the other brothers is down here in my club. I bought two, kept Boker and sold the other. He is also very nice. More defensive than Boker, less retarded.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love a dog that isn't afraid. Boker certainly didn't give a shit. Got any video of the brother ??


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I love a dog that isn't afraid. Boker certainly didn't give a shit. Got any video of the brother ??


Sure don't Jeff. I'll see about getting some next time we train.
Boker's a hard dog to slow down, that's for sure. Me personally, I prefer a dog with a bit more aggression.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no idea why. Aggression is not that far away from fear sometimes. I don't like it. I like the dog that does not give a shit.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have no idea why. Aggression is not that far away from fear sometimes. I don't like it. I like the dog that does not give a shit.


Just personal preference. Aggression is absolutely a by-product of fear, but it also offers the potential for suspicion, seriousness and a different attitude. To each his own! He's for sale, lmao....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> One of the other brothers is down here in my club. I bought two, kept Boker and sold the other. He is also very nice. More defensive than Boker, less retarded.


LOL, I told you I liked the other a little better! Jeff, I got a pic from Genes the other day and he really likes him. I'm sure I'll get some video soon. Brigita's male tears up steal water pans, glad he's not here and she says he's a hammer!! Can't wait to see video of him either. 
Did get this video of the one brother Blaze that certified. Not on the street yet and still has to certify for the dope. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUM8Xe24OUE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

